# Mating issues



## Najwan (3 mo ago)

My problem is I have two cats which are constantly trying to mate when the female is in heat, but failing terribly.

Whenever they go at it, the male cat will try to mount the female, but end up being off target. Usually starting off just above the tail, and instead of adjusting by going backwards to the desired destination, he ends up humping n gyrating furiously towards her head. There are times when he is literally humping her ear. The female cat doesn't quite help either as she sometimes ends up on her side when he starts to attack her back or side. 

It is painful n frustrating to watch, as they both cant relieve there sexual frustrations and end up just howling n chasing around each other without really getting anywhere.

Both the cats are indoor cats, the male cat being 3 years old and the female 5. This is the only female the male cat has interacted with. 

Any advice would be appreciated, especially by these two frisky felines. 

Thanks


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cats don't mate because of anything other than instinct. In fact, it's extremely painful for the female. You should get your cats fixed.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

My advice is to get both cats spayed/neutered as soon as possible.


----------



## Najwan (3 mo ago)

I don’t want to do that. My intention is to breed. Anyone who has an advice please share it. Thx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If you want to breed cats, there are specific guidelines, requirements, etc. You should have a mentor who is a member of CFA and/or TICA, and you will need someone to sponsor you for membership.

From CFA's website:

_"There is much to learn prior to starting a breeding program as the majority of breeds have a very complex breed standard. Working within a breed requires knowledge of the cat’s lineage as well as understanding the desirable characteristics of each cattery “line” so that you can combine the lines to help you achieve the “ideal” kitten. For example, you would not want to breed kittens with large ears when the standard calls for small ears. Therefore, when looking for a male to breed your female, you would seek out the best male you can find that has small ears. By doing so, you are working to adhere to the breed standard and improve the quality of your breeding “lines.”_

You will need to do DNA testing and there are very strict rules for having a cattery.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Are you going to breed as Marie73 stated in the guidelines per the CFA and or TICA? If not, then what you are doing is irresponsible and not for the right reasons.


----------



## Rainbowsweetie (1 mo ago)

Both the cats are indoor cats, the male cat being 3 years old and the female 5. This is the only female the male cat has interacted with.


----------



## BossyCats (2 mo ago)

You say this female is the only one the male cat has interacted with. Has the female had previous litters?


----------



## sugascats (1 mo ago)

Unethical breeding of cats, without a licence is illegal, and i would kindly advise you to get your cats spayed/neutered
_Quickly!!_


----------

